# One week after converting to 522 from DTiVo



## Ray_Clum (Apr 22, 2002)

It's been a week since I switched from DTV to Dish. My 522 is still running L235 and the only issue I've run into is the audio sync issue, which is more of an annoyance, because I just hit the skip back button and everything is back in sync...

The only thing I haven't found an equivalent for is the Wishlist feature. I had a wish list set up for Sports and Louisville so it would always record the Louisville Cardinals. Not sure if DishPass will do something similar, haven't spent much time playing with unit other than setting up DishPasses for normal programs. Will see.

So far in comparison to the A I would have given my DTiVo, I give my 522 an A-.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

When you get the new software update L236 it is supposed to address the audio sync issues. Be sure to turn off your receiver at night and enable the software updates in the menu so you can get them at the time you specify.


----------



## mrschwarz (May 8, 2004)

The audio sync issue that occurs when going from pause to play has not been resolved in L236. The pixelation/audio stutter problem has been reduced, but not eliminated.

Use the feature called Dish Pass. It is almost the same as Tivo's Wishlist. You can get to it by pressing the DVR button, selecting 'schedule', then selecting 'DISH Pass'.

Good luck!


----------



## Ray_Clum (Apr 22, 2002)

I've been using DishPass for shows, but I didn't see a way to make a generic "Louisville" DishPass that I could specify to record only sporting events. Wouldn't want to get Roker on the Road at Derby Time (just past), just sports. Oh well, we shall see...


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Ray_Clum said:


> I've been using DishPass for shows, but I didn't see a way to make a generic "Louisville" DishPass that I could specify to record only sporting events. Wouldn't want to get Roker on the Road at Derby Time (just past), just sports. Oh well, we shall see...


Try using the information search instead of the exact match or title. That way if the name of the team is mentioned in the information of the show , it will record it. Most sports mention in the information , which team is playing .

I used this feature for my wife 's favorite actress- Doris Day and hit information . I get every movie that Doris Day is in recorded unless it conflicts with my other timers.


----------



## Ray_Clum (Apr 22, 2002)

Thanks for the idea, will give it a shot closer to football season.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

Just curious - why did you switch to Dish if you rated your TiVo experience an "A"? Is there anything you like better about the Dish box over TiVo?


----------



## Ray_Clum (Apr 22, 2002)

Bundled package from SBC was $8 month cheaper than DirecTV.

Was TCw/locals, DTiVo, 2nd Reciever = 51.97

Now AT120w/locals, DVR, $4/mo SBC discount = 43.98


----------



## nixie21 (May 19, 2005)

I too just switched from Dtv (few $ savings and they are too stupid to deal with anymore!) I am happy to see you like your dvr, I am waiting for my 625 and am hoping it wont make me miss my dtivo too much!


----------

